# S.P. flavoring and backsweetening.



## Arne (May 29, 2013)

Had an extra gal. of standard S.P. sittin on the bench. When clearing wound up witha 5 gal. carboy and a 1 gal. Anyway went to rack it off the sediment and threw a can of Welches apple, grape, cherry concentrate in first. My wife says it is the best she has had and best be careful with it. Think it could stand just a little more than one can, but it came out really good. S.P. stayed clear with this addidion, too. Has not been stabalized, but it is in the reefer and won't last very long anyway. Going to have to do this to more of the 5 gal. that is left. Gonna be great for the 4th of July if it lasts that long. Arne.


----------



## Elmer (May 29, 2013)

I have 1 gallon going as a test run.
I have been racking my brain with what to sweeten with. I want to avoid just adding sugar!
The only concentrate I current have in the freezer is apple/cheery, concord grape or Margarita mix.

Arne was that 1 can of concentrate for the 1 gallon or 5 gallon?


----------



## Arne (May 30, 2013)

That was one can in a gal. Shake it or stir it up good. Just a little sugar with it. Comes out pretty good. Arne.


----------

